# J-bars



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Looking for an extra set of J-bars for my boots. I've looked around, considered emailing Burton to just ask if I can get a pair. If you know where to find some spares, or have a pair that you don't need, let me know.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

When I had Burton Rulers in 2003 I called em up and told em I have horrible heel lift and received my J-Bars two days later, go for it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just make some with some sticky foam stuff, any ski boot fitter will have some


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Appreciate it guys. I probably could have gone ahead and called Burton, but I picked up these second hand, but brand new 2006 SW Boots for nothing, so I wasn't sure if they'd hook me up. I'll give it a try right now.

EDIT: 4 pack of bars on the way, thanks.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i didn't know i could do that?

after reading this... 

i just sent an email to k2.. hopefully they can send me some j-bars for my t1's!


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

I was under the impression that the T1's had internal jbars built into them. You're having heel lift with those?


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

ya i';m gettin a bit of lift...


----------



## addon (Nov 6, 2009)

uhh... what are j-bars ?


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^ they are things on the liner that compress around your heel to hold down your foot


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Tognar ski tuning tools, ski wax and waxing tools, snowboard wax, and Ski repair, waxing, and tuning advice


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

So if you have heel lift in burton boots you can call them and get these to put in your boots to fix it? Do they send them free or does it cost I just got some motos and haven't used them yet but I'm a little worried b/c I had to order them cause of my big ass feet.


----------

